# Why are their no Cube sellers in the USA?



## carbonsnail (Jul 21, 2010)

Do anyone know why Cube bikes are not sold in the USA? I really wanted to get one but was told that I couldn't so I just purchased a 2010 Trek 8000 instead. Great bike the 8000 but I still would like to know. Thanks gang.


----------



## Moustache rider (Jun 1, 2007)

I really don't know, but I would guess not being able to sell their full suspension models here for patent reasons is a big obstacle.


----------



## lelebebbel (Jan 31, 2005)

The "horst-link" rear suspension design (4-bar linkage with one link in the chainstay), which is used on all their full suspension bikes, is patented in the USA, and Specialized owns the patent.

Same is true for a lot of other european brands.


----------



## Straz85 (Mar 20, 2009)

Ugh. Damn Specialized. Yet another thing they've done to hurt the cycling community.


----------



## 1362 (Sep 12, 2010)

how does inventing and preventing others from stealing it turn into a bad thing ? or were you being sarcastic ?


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

1362 said:


> how does inventing and preventing others from stealing it turn into a bad thing ? or were you being sarcastic ?


If you check around a bit you will find that the big S company did not invent it , and will also find that there are many believe that the patent was obtained by outright nefarious means , hence the hatred by many for anything from the big S company .


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

Straz85 said:


> Ugh. Damn Specialized. Yet another thing they've done to hurt the cycling community.


Oh please. Could you be a bit more melodramatic about it?

They are just freakin' bicycles, man. It's just business. They hold the patent right now. It will eventually expire. Deal with it.

Please, do list all the (apparently many) things Specialized has done to hurt the cycling community.

Hell, for all we know, Cube may not have any desire to enter the N.A. market for entirely other reasons such as: the pain in the ass of exporting here, warranty and CS issues from overseas, or dealing with overly entitled feeling Americans. Perhaps they are just fine and dandy keeping on keeping on with what they have on their plates now.


----------



## modifier (May 11, 2007)

Moustache rider said:


> I really don't know, but I would guess not being able to sell their full suspension models here for patent reasons is a big obstacle.


I'm pretty sure if that was it that they could just pay Spesh the $25 (or what ever) per frame licensing fee and import the bikes. Likely it's something else.

Also

I'd like to hear the stories behind Specialized stealing the Horst Link design. Never heard that before. I'm pretty sure Horst either got paid, well, or get's royalties.

>Horst Leitner began working on the problem of chain torque and its effect on suspension in the mid 1970s with motorcycles. In 1985 Leitner built a prototype mountain bike incorporating what became known later as the "Horst link". Leitner formed a mountain bike and research company, AMP research, that began building full-suspension mountain bikes. In 1990, AMP introduced the Horst link as a feature of a fully independent linkage rear suspension for mountain bikes. The AMP B-3 and B-4 XC full-suspension bikes featured active Horst link/Macpherson strut rear suspensions and optional disc brakes.

The bike company Specialized worked with (Horst) Leitner Technologies to develop a heavier-duty version of the four-bar/Horst link suspension which was marketed as the Specialized FSR (Future Shock Rear). The FSR patent describes a four-bar bicycle suspension system with the rear wheel mounted to the seatstay.<


----------



## modifier (May 11, 2007)

Looks like if you really wanted one you could get it through ChainReaction and have it shipped for under $100.

I've ordered from them and they are quick to ship and at times it's cheaper than getting they same thing in the US. Like when I ordered a Middleburn crank set which was shipped for free.

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=44312


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

Why the attraction to the Cube, if I may ask?


----------



## carbonsnail (Jul 21, 2010)

I looked at several hardtail models on the internet Giant, Scott, Cannondale and more. When I came across the Cube I though that it was really trick looking and the reviews were good on it though be it they were all from the UK. It was to be my first mtb in quite a while. I settled for the Trek 8000 I think it's a great bike a looks good. Thanks all for your replies.


----------



## Bobby12many (Apr 28, 2004)

Nice choice with the Trek.

At least you know they have your back with the warranty


----------



## jmmUT (Sep 15, 2008)

scrublover said:


> Please, do list all the (apparently many) things Specialized has done to hurt the cycling community.


The only one I know of is that they blatantly ripped off Kelly-Fishers (now Gary Fisher under Trek) first mountain bike design and started mass producing it overseas. Gary Fisher showed the design to Mike Sinyard and Mike copied the design and got to mass production first, creating the Stumpjumper. But again just business.


----------



## CUBE OWNER (May 4, 2013)

You can order one and have it shipped I did.


----------



## Hogdog (Aug 12, 2012)

Both my girlfriend and my best mate ride Cubes, excellent bikes.

They do play hard though, dealers have to pay up front for them so they're quite hard to find in the shops here (the U.K). They make a set number of bikes per year and have no trouble selling them. They are growing slowing and surely so I'm sure they'll be available in the U.S sooner or later.


----------



## 2tofly (Nov 6, 2011)

Lucky me...I'm stationed in Germany.The LBS carries mostly cube. Hence my entire family is on Cubes. Great bike for the money, plus the owner actually gives us military folks a 10% discount on them(plus we don't have to pay the 19% sales tax).So 29% of the sticker price! On the group rides on base, about 70% of the bikes are cubes. I talked to the owner for when I go back stateside and any warranty issue I have he would handle. He did say he doesn't think the Cube will come to the NA market. Another thing about Cube, they won't sell to chain bike stores, the want to keep them in the local bike shops.


----------



## CUBE OWNER (May 4, 2013)

2tofly said:


> Lucky me...I'm stationed in Germany.The LBS carries mostly cube. Hence my entire family is on Cubes. Great bike for the money, plus the owner actually gives us military folks a 10% discount on them(plus we don't have to pay the 19% sales tax).So 29% of the sticker price! On the group rides on base, about 70% of the bikes are cubes. I talked to the owner for when I go back stateside and any warranty issue I have he would handle. He did say he doesn't think the Cube will come to the NA market. Another thing about Cube, they won't sell to chain bike stores, the want to keep them in the local bike shops.


I was stationed in frankfurt in 1971. the price on the bike was definitely good. I paid 3500.00 us dollars including shipping. If i had bought an equivalent bike by a US bike maker it would have cost me between 5,000.00 and 6,000.00 dollars. I agree that they won,t ever sell them here in the states after reading an interview with the owner of cube bikes. for the price, group set, and the fact that they have no proprietary components and under 24 lbs I'll have this bike for quit a long time. another thing I like they put the weight of all their bike on their web page.


----------



## 007 (Jun 16, 2005)

Where'd you ship/purchase from?


----------



## CUBE OWNER (May 4, 2013)

007 said:


> Where'd you ship/purchase from?


My email is [email protected] 
send me your email address and I'll give you the info I know a bike shop here in south florida that has access to cube bikes.


----------

